# Midtown Music



## jasonite (Sep 25, 2010)

I was In Sarnia recently and went to see Don Carter and he had moved and nobody could tell me where he went. Anybody here Know?


----------



## Jeemy55 (Sep 28, 2010)

All the vintage car guys know him so ask them..cheers


----------



## rev156 (Mar 2, 2008)

They are on london rd across from Burger King, right near Lambton Mall. They have a great new location in Trevi Plaza. It's set back a little from the road.


----------



## soundtechguy (Oct 24, 2011)

Hello Jasonite,

I am here in Sarnia and I can tell you where Midtown Music has moved to.

Here is the new address:
1305 London Road, Unit D
Ph: (519) 344-2940

The strip plaza there are in is set back in from the road. The is a sign out front with all the businesses listed on it but, the is driveway to get back into the parking lot. Just go to Google Maps and put in the address to show the location.
Cheers!
Ron


----------



## Cultosaurus (Feb 8, 2015)

soundtechguy said:


> Hello Jasonite,
> 
> I am here in Sarnia and I can tell you where Midtown Music has moved to.
> 
> ...


Is Donnie still running it though? I know that his wife passed and there was talk of him retiring after that.


----------



## grumpyoldman (Jan 31, 2010)

Hey there

Midtown Music is no more, unfortunately. Don last worked with the owner of The Music Box on Murphy Rd, across from the southwest corner of the SuperStore 'plaza' (Murphy and London Rds), but I believe he has retired from the storefront aspect of the business. 

John
thegrumpyoldman


----------

